# Hipster furries- threat or menace?



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2011)

I actually forgot I was going to make this thread.
I've begun to see hipster furries who like the fandom for it being not mainstream.
What is your take on these members?

On one hand hipsters can not in of themselves exist as a group, so they latch onto other groups like a parasite.

On the other hand whatever they migrate towards increases the popularity of it, eventually causing it to go mainstream through their numbers.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2011)

who cares


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2011)

*Sigh*

This is stupid and you know it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> who cares


 Imagine people in starbucks using their macs in fursuit [/sarcasm]


Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> This is stupid and you know it.


Maybe, but there are people who join the fandom for the sole purpose of the fact furry isn't mainstream.


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

B)


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

B) B)


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Imagine people in starbucks using their macs in fursuit [/sarcasm]


 
who cares

takun keep being adorable okay


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2011)

This will get locked.

AsÃ­ que no esperes mucho de este tema.


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

B) B) B)


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

Don't mind me.  Just being the hippest fucking furry in this thread.  B)


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

Guys see my shirt?  Got it at the Salvation Army.  Maybe you've heard of them.  They are like Goodwill meets Arcade Fire.


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm only posting on FA til I my indie film takes off.  It's about a dog that wants to be an airplane.  It's scored by Tegan and Sara.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2011)

Los trolls han llegado...

Whatever. Just close this thread already.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 11, 2011)

I liked underground music before hipsters thought it was cool.


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

I used to go for walks, but now I just loiter and smoke.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2011)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> Los trolls han llegado...
> 
> Whatever. Just close this thread already.


 Only the mods can or the OP can request it.

And since there is a topic....


Paul'o'fox said:


> I liked underground music before hipsters thought it was cool.


Actually that is understandable, hipsters ruin everything.


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

I used to post in The Black Hole.  Maybe you've heard of it.  Was kinda underground.  Probably before your time.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2011)

pahaha ilu takuunnn


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 11, 2011)

Takun said:


> I used to post in The Black Hole.  Maybe you've heard of it.  Was kinda underground.  Probably before your time.


 Please stop posting in this thread. And please be trolling.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2011)

Why are you so evil, CannonFodder?

They're not a menace, just dumb. Full stop.


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Please stop posting in this thread. And please be trolling.


 

I don't post, I blog.  Fuck you.    It's an artform.


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

I also made the first "what if you were your fursona thread"  Back before the internet.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 11, 2011)

This + Foxtail = brain cramp


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

Back in my day we had image tags and knew how to use them.


Oh Hi CAThulu.  Yeah, July was a pretty cool year to start posting here.  Not April, but I don't judge.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 11, 2011)

Takun said:


> Back in my day we had image tags and knew how to use them.


 cant
breaathe

dog in a bandna
omg its so cute


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> cant
> breaathe
> 
> dog in a bandna
> omg its so cute


 

I see you are admiring my shiba inu in a bandana.  Yeah it's pretty cute, but was cuter back when PUPPIES wore them.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2011)

i had a rainbow hyena before LJ made fun of them


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh by the way, this reminds me. When I was in hospital, one of my nurses was such a hipster and he had a furry t-shirt on.


Takun said:


> I see you are admiring my shiba inu in a bandana.   Yeah it's pretty cute, but was cuter back when PUPPIES wore them.


 OOOH! D'aaaaww! that's so cute!


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 11, 2011)

Takun said:


> Oh Hi CAThulu.  Yeah, July was a pretty cool year to start posting here.  Not April, but I don't judge.



 O HAI!  Yup, July was a great year!

Why do I feel like I'm missing half a conversation?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 11, 2011)

Hipsters: 
Menace? No. 
Threat? No.
Goddamn annoying and stupid as Hell? FUCK YES!

:3


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2011)

i knew about clayton before he started posting here

i also got art from him before it became weird doodles


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

[yt]GupdrkZMYpA[/yt]

I sounded like a dog mumbling before it was hip.


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> i knew about clayton before he started posting here
> 
> i also got art from him before it became weird doodles


 

I stretched out the comments on one of clayton's submissions and pissed him off long before he started posting here.  c:


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2011)

This reminds of the board's previous days when everything was RP'ing and trolling.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2011)

i knew how to whistle before this dick




Takun said:


> I stretched out the comments on one of clayton's submissions and pissed him off long before he started posting here.  c:


 
i was friends with ratte before he was a mod


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 11, 2011)

Takun said:


> I see you are admiring my shiba inu in a bandana.  Yeah it's pretty cute, but was cuter back when PUPPIES wore them.


 
bow wow wow
i dont have pics of wolves in bandanas
heres a cat in a toque







Skift said:


> i knew about clayton before he started posting here
> 
> i also got art from him before it became weird doodles


A picture for you my love


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2011)

OK. You asked for it:


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

Everyday is Halloween when you are hip.





Skift said:


> i knew how to whistle before this dick
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I knew Xaerun back when he was ShadowKnuckles.  Oh and before his vagina was full of sand.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2011)

i was here when Rilvor posted

RIP rilvor's posts


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2011)

What?
That horrendous comic did not make you desist?!


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> i was here when Rilvor posted
> 
> RIP rilvor's posts


 
i remmeber him


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

I yelled "HEY HIPSTERS" at some hipsters at the liquor store at AC 09 and they got mad and walked away.  


Oh and I saw Grimfang and called him short.  C:


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i remmeber him


 shhhhhh


Takun said:


> I yelled "HEY HIPSTERS" at some hipsters at the liquor store at AC 09 and they got mad and walked away.
> 
> 
> Oh and I saw Grimfang and called him short.  C:


 
i remember the otter invasion


but i haven't been to a con :<


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 11, 2011)

This thread is now about posting pictures of cute animals wearing clothes. gogogo.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2011)

So Skift is a hipster too!


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> This thread is now about posting pictures of cute animals wearing clothes. gogogo.


 
this thread is about going to bed

goodnight FAF


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

I started the Prinny invasion, the I thought what I'd do was invasion, and was permabanned for LOLPENIS.  


Do I win FAFSTER title yet?


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2011)

About posting niveles?
4chan this is not.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 11, 2011)

I like bands you dont even know before you ever liked them in the future



Paul'o'fox said:


> This thread is now about posting pictures of cute animals wearing clothes. gogogo.


 Is tht...
is that... what....
i think it is.
Is that a cat wearing baby socks.


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

Why am I the best poster of FAF?  None of you get it.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2011)

Everyone ignores me...


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 11, 2011)

Takun said:


> Why am I the best poster of FAF?  None of you get it.


 Hm.
Hm, is that so.
Hmmmm. We'll see about that bucko



Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> Everyone ignores me...


You're not a mod and you're telling everybody to stop having fun
of course youre going to be ignoredn.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I like bands you dont even know before you ever liked them in the future
> 
> 
> Is tht...
> ...


 Yes it is. cute huh?


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh! Well then. I'll settle for to-night.


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Hm.
> Hm, is that so.
> Hmmmm. We'll see about that bucko
> 
> ...


 






Waste of time to argue about it.  I am.  :3


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2011)

Takun-san, all of those pictures are so cute it's unfair.


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> Takun-san, all of those pictures are so cute it's unfair.


 






:33


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## CAThulu (Mar 11, 2011)

This thread is about Hipster Animals.


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

I only wear this when clayton pays extra ;3


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2011)

Takun said:


> :33


 

Stop doing it on purpose! [/tsundere vibe]


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 11, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Yes it is. cute huh?


 Its the cutest pic of a cat wearing clothing ive ever seen



Takun said:


> Waste of time to argue about it.  I am.  :3


im gonna slap your shit.
http://i51.tinypic.com/mj69ti.jpg



Takun said:


> :33


 I am going to show that to my friend shams



Takun said:


> I only wear this when clayton pays extra ;3


 i pay in milkbones


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

but I knitted it myself.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> http://i51.tinypic.com/mj69ti.jpg



That is the most terrifying thing I've ever seen. O_O


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> im gonna slap your shit.
> http://i51.tinypic.com/mj69ti.jpg


 
My eyes! That's ugly.


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

@Clayton


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2011)

Takun said:


> @Clayton



Cute!
This healed my eyes.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 11, 2011)

Takun said:


> @Clayton


 lolos


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 11, 2011)

Give it up my friend
we both know I am better dressed.


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

Okay nighty night you guys :3:3:3:3


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2011)

Takun said:


> Okay nighty night you guys :3:3:3:3


 
Grrrrrr... It's so lovely!


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 11, 2011)

it is such like a dog to go run away
dont be hatin cause im the better dresser


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Give it up my friend
> we both know I am better dressed.
> HORRIBLE-ASS IMAGE[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 11, 2011)

Takun said:


> Okay nighty night you guys :3:3:3:3


 D'AAAWWWWEEEEEE


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> it is such like a dog to go run away
> dont be hatin cause im the better dresser


 

















Deal w/ it


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 11, 2011)

Takun said:


> Deal w/ it


 




I smize at you seductively

you wish


----------



## Takun (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm really going to bed but here is a hipster ferret, night night.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 11, 2011)

Beep beep get out of my way im going to Zellers


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 11, 2011)

Takun said:


> I'm really going to bed but here is a hipster ferret, night night.


 
I had this pic on my iTouch before you ever saw it. :3c


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Beep beep get out of my way im going to Zellers


 That poor cat is so unhappy!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 11, 2011)

Fuck, this just went from bad to worse.  It's ironic how you guys say The Den is awful yet you somehow manage to make one of it's thread even more awful.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 11, 2011)

Seriously hipsters typically have awesome but shallow social lives, I think adding that to any furry's life would be a good thing.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 11, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Fuck, this just went from bad to worse.  It's ironic how you guys say The Den is awful yet you somehow manage to make one of it's thread even more awful.


u mad u jelly
deal with it u mad
B)


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> u mad u jelly
> deal with it u mad
> B)


 What do I have the be jealous of? Is it the fact that my sense of humor is more well-developed than that of a 13-year old?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 11, 2011)

To be frank this thread is more of a Rants-and-Raves quality.

Subjective, hastily written, opinionated as hell, and not that interesting.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 11, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> What do I have the be jealous of? Is it the fact that my sense of humor is more well-developed than that of a 13-year old?


 
you just are
haters are jelly
youre a hater troll. therefore you jelly mad


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 11, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> To be frank this thread is more of a Rants-and-Raves quality.
> 
> Subjective, hastily written, opinionated as hell, and not that interesting.



We're talking about Cute Hipster Pets now.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 11, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> That poor cat is so unhappy!


 
I say put him out of his misery. Y'know, 'cause I care so much about cats. :3c


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 11, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I say put him out of his misery. Y'know, 'cause I care so much about cats. :3c


I've killed at least 20 mice before
in snaptraps.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 11, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> We're talking about Cute Hipster Pets now.


 ah hipster pets, my kitten is so alternative.

Actually its to young to take from the mother still dammit.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 11, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ah hipster pets, my kitten is so alternative.
> 
> Actually its to young to take from the mother still dammit.



aww. :C

I'm waiting until my finances stabilize before I think about adopting a kitten.  My cat passed away 2 months ago and I miss him terribly, but the apartment isn't the same without having one around.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 11, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> aww. :C
> 
> I'm waiting until my finances stabilize before I think about adopting a kitten.  My cat passed away 2 months ago and I miss him terribly, but the apartment isn't the same without having one around.


 this one is 2 weeks old lol. I it him in 2 months. Not sure which one of the pair yet I have not gotten to know them well enough.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 11, 2011)

My eyes are permanently crossed. Doesn't happen too often in the animal kingdom; you've probably never heard of it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 11, 2011)

Our fandom has the most horrible people ever to be spawned by Satan... and you're worried about _hipsters_?


----------



## israfur (Mar 11, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Our fandom has the most horrible people ever to be spawned by Satan... and you're worried about _hipsters_?


LMAO :lol:
But really though, the only types of people I can't really get along with in the fandom are furs who hate other furs. I find that so fucking weird. :I




@topic
http://mr-mellowsmile.deviantart.com/art/H-I-P-S-T-E-R-159045118?q=boost:popular hipster&qo=3
^Hipster furreh^


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2011)

israfur said:


> LMAO :lol:
> But really though, the only types of people I can't really get along with in the fandom are furs who hate other furs. I find that so fucking weird. :I



Trust me when you've been here five years here's what happens to you-
Idealistic about furries -> Optimistic about furries -> "It's not _that_ bad" about furries -> :'( -> "Why am I here again?" -> "OH GOD!" -> "Fuckfuckfuckityfuck" -> "FFFFFFU-"

What I'm worried about is the fact the fandom grows through absorbing other groups, imagine what would happen if furry becomes the new hipster trend?
Imagine stuff like babyfur hipsters, zoofur hipster, plushfur hipster, etc?


----------



## israfur (Mar 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Trust me when you've been here five years here's what happens to you-
> Idealistic about furries -> Optimistic about furries -> "It's not _that_ bad" about furries -> :'( -> "Why am I here again?" -> "OH GOD!" -> "Fuckfuckfuckityfuck" -> "FFFFFFU-"
> 
> What I'm worried about is the fact the fandom grows through absorbing other groups, imagine what would happen if furry becomes the new hipster trend?
> Imagine stuff like babyfur hipsters, zoofur hipster, plushfur hipster, etc?


 
This is what I'm hoping for, brace yourself......
Considering how the fandom has been around for, mmm.. About 20 years, and hipster has been around for only what, [insert short number of years, idk].
I like to see the hipster subculture die off waaayyyyyy before the furry one does.
I'm just having hopes on that, and to be honest I can't see the fur fandom dyeing off anytime soon. I can't say the same for hipsters because well.. I have never met one irl so I can't make that guess. D;


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Mar 11, 2011)

man... I still dont really know what the heck a hipster is! :C *is so out of the loop*
All I know, from what people explained, is that they wear thick-rimmed black glasses, vests, but don't have an acne problem.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 11, 2011)

Mainstream furry = more furries = broader selection of furries = more good furry content and not shitty smut

Maybe?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2011)

israfur said:


> This is what I'm hoping for, brace yourself......
> Considering how the fandom has been around for, mmm.. About 20 years, and hipster has been around for only what, [insert short number of years, idk].
> I like to see the hipster subculture die off waaayyyyyy before the furry one does.
> I'm just having hopes on that, and to be honest I can't see the fur fandom dyeing off anytime soon. I can't say the same for hipsters because well.. I have never met one irl so I can't make that guess. D;


 Over the last 15 years furry has grown 65 times larger, so I doubt it will die out.


Blues said:


> Mainstream furry = more furries = broader selection  of furries = more good furry content and not shitty smut
> 
> Maybe?


Mainstream furry = more furries = more commissions and such = more money.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 11, 2011)

Takun said:


> Okay nighty night you guys :3:3:3:3


 He iz simply super special fabulous xD
No kitteh with slutty hair will evah defeat that fabulous doggeh so dont even bothah

Doggies forevah!!


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Mainstream furry = more furries = more commissions and such = more money.


 
But I like hogging my favorite artists. They're not on furry art sites, so most furries are too scared to leave their dark holes to find them and give them money for pictures. :c


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 11, 2011)

Being hip is so mainstream. :V


----------



## Slyck (Mar 11, 2011)

No option for 'threatening menace?'


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2011)

Blues said:


> But I like hogging my favorite artists. They're not on furry art sites, so most furries are too scared to leave their dark holes to find them and give them money for pictures. :c


 It's a good counter-argument.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 11, 2011)

Where's the "Don't give a fuck" option?

This is fucking retarded even by your standards

(lol I said you have standards xD)


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh CF, I missed your awful threads.

You know, for the whole 3-5 days you were gone.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 11, 2011)

I think it's ironic that Cannon is making a thread about hipster furries when she's pretty hipster herself because she couldn't state any reasons for shin0r0z being a mediocre artist other than "BUT HE'S A TOTAL POPUFUR MAAAAN".


----------



## Ringo (Mar 11, 2011)

The word "hipster" is thrown about so carelessly these days. Just like "emo" was a few years ago. It's like the go-to insult for anybody, and frankly it's getting old.


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 11, 2011)

Poll needs a third option: I don't care, quit being discriminative you yiffface.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 11, 2011)

SubiDooTheBlueHusky said:


> yiffface.


 what


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2011)

SubiDooTheBlueHusky said:


> Poll needs a third option: I don't care, quit being discriminative you yiffface.


 How is that discriminative?


Kellie Gator said:


> I think it's ironic that Cannon is making a thread about hipster furries when she's pretty hipster herself because she couldn't state any reasons for shin0r0z being a mediocre artist other than "BUT HE'S A TOTAL POPUFUR MAAAAN".


 I don't like his current style.  Just because I think he is a okay artist and not some sorta furry god who we should be bowing down to doesn't make me a hipster.



Kellie Gator said:


> what


I don't have a clue either.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't like his current style.  Just because I think he is a okay artist and not some sorta furry god who we should be bowing down to doesn't make me a hipster.


 I don't think he's a furry god either and I do believe people have a right to dislike him, but when I tried to ask you WHY you thought he wasn't a good artist you kept repeating the "popufur" argument over and over. :V


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 11, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> I think it's ironic that Cannon is making a thread about hipster furries when she's pretty hipster herself because she couldn't state any reasons for shin0r0z being a mediocre artist other than "BUT HE'S A TOTAL POPUFUR MAAAAN".


 
Cannon is a woman? 

Ah, I should be used to being clueless about people's gender online. I still don't know what the fuck Skittle is.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> I don't think he's a furry god either and I do believe people have a right to dislike him, but when I tried to ask you WHY you thought he wasn't a good artist you kept repeating the "popufur" argument over and over. :V


 The reason why I don't like him anymore is _*NOT *_because of his pageviews, but rather his art style
Just because someone doesn't go around erecting golden statues of every artist with over 100k views doesn't make them hipster or mean they don't like people with that many pageviews.

My opinion on popufur is there are people who aren't who also can draw, pageviews don't have anything to do with a person's drawing skill.


Blues said:


> Cannon is a woman?
> 
> Ah, I should be used to being clueless about people's gender online. I still don't know what the fuck Skittle is.


MTF, I plan on fulltiming soon.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> MTF, I plan on fulltiming soon.


 
Ohh, my bad. o:


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2011)

Blues said:


> Ohh, my bad. o:


 I don't mind being referred to as either.


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 11, 2011)

Dude, just don't create a thread calling out groups of people, It makes you look like a dick.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2011)

SubiDooTheBlueHusky said:


> Dude, just don't create a thread calling out groups of people, It makes you look like a dick.


 Too late


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 11, 2011)

corecct me if im wrong
but if i am not imstaken......
this thread s about cats in clothes, not weird inside-out tranny dickvags


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 11, 2011)

They cause what they hate if I understand this right. They hate mainstream things so they join non mainstream things causing them to become mainstream?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2011)

catilda lily said:


> They cause what they hate if I understand this right. They hate mainstream things so they join non mainstream things causing them to become mainstream?


 Exactly.
Imagine what would happen if furry becomes the new hipster trend?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 11, 2011)

Takun said:


> :33


 
YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

I was just about to ask about TowelDog and then I saw this and I  'd.

Edit:  I love hipster furries; they're so cute when they're all BT.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 11, 2011)

This thread is so cute it hurrtttsssss. D:


----------



## Ringo (Mar 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Exactly.
> Imagine what would happen if furry becomes the new hipster trend?


 


catilda lily said:


> They cause what they hate if I understand this right. They hate mainstream things so they join non mainstream things causing them to become mainstream?


 
Okay, so this thread has proven to me that when it's popular to hate something they'll make any excuse to continue hating that something. Frankly this definition can be applied to people in general and does not specifically apply to anything labeled "hipster". So many things are being labeled as such currently that the term has essentially lost all meaning it may have once had.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2011)

Ringo said:


> Okay, so this thread has proven to me that when it's popular to hate something they'll make any excuse to continue hating that something. Frankly this definition can be applied to people in general and does not specifically apply to anything labeled "hipster". So many things are being labeled as such currently that the term has essentially lost all meaning it may have once had.


 The hipster group is starting to die out, the problem is they can not on themselves survive without another group to be a parasite off of it.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Mar 11, 2011)

CANNONFODDER



Y U NO INCLUDE "I am a hipster." OPTION


----------



## Octa (Mar 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> The hipster group is starting to die out, the problem is they can not on themselves survive without another group to be a parasite off of it.


 If that's the case then it doesn't seem like something anyone needs to worry too much about.

on a side note, hipsters piss me off so fucking much. (no offense Dr. Durr)


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> The hipster group is starting to die out, the problem is they can not on themselves survive without another group to be a parasite off of it.


 

They vanished as fast as they appeared.

But really... Is their hatred of popular a deliberate one?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2011)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> They vanished as fast as they appeared.
> 
> But really... Is their hatred of popular a deliberate one?


 There is no true such thing as a hipster, it keeps changing.





Basically a hipster group can not exist solely as a separate group, they leech onto things.

*edit*
Holy crap the girl on the right looks like someone I know.


----------



## Octa (Mar 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> There is no true such thing as a hipster, it keeps changing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it will just sort of keep on traveling around different social groups forever!

They may have been here since the 60s anyway, what with the hippies ultimately providing some sort of disesstablishmentarianistic culture to base it off of.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2011)

Octavarium said:


> Maybe it will just sort of keep on traveling around different social groups forever!
> 
> They may have been here since the 60s anyway, what with the hippies ultimately providing some sort of disesstablishmentarianistic culture to base it off of.


 What I'm worried about is if they travel towards our way.


----------



## Octa (Mar 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> What I'm worried about is if they travel towards our way.


 I guess we'll just have to get as mainstream as possible in order to drive them off lol


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2011)

Octavarium said:


> I guess we'll just have to get as mainstream as possible in order to drive them off lol


 Considering over the last 15 years the fandom has grown over 65 times, it's inevitable.


----------



## Ley (Mar 11, 2011)

They may be annoying but it's inevitable before a hipster finds this place, thinks it'll be 'edgy' to become one and then being furry will be mainstream and cool.

This has started in my school, already.


----------



## Octa (Mar 11, 2011)

Leybun said:


> They may be annoying but it's inevitable before a hipster finds this place, thinks it'll be 'edgy' to become one and then being furry will be mainstream and cool.
> 
> This has started in my school, already.


 and I didn't even freaking know that this thing existed until I was in college. Damn I was sheltered in High School.


----------



## Ley (Mar 11, 2011)

Octavarium said:


> and I didn't even freaking know that this thing existed until I was in college. Damn I was sheltered in High School.



My innocence broke when I was ten- I discovered youtube. And then.. the internet at 12.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2011)

Leybun said:


> They may be annoying but it's inevitable before a hipster finds this place, thinks it'll be 'edgy' to become one and then being furry will be mainstream and cool.
> 
> This has started in my school, already.


 You mean to tell me people it is already happening?
If so <"OH SHIT!" goes here>


----------



## Ley (Mar 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> You mean to tell me people it is already happening?
> If so <"OH SHIT!" goes here>



Yup.

Chick A: "I want to be a cute kitty cat?"
Chick B: "Aww, so cute! My boyfriend is a Dragon!"
Chick C: "Mine's a Collie, I'm a Husky!"
Chick A and B: "D'aww"

Dude 1: "Dude I should totally be like a lion and shit"
Dude 2: "Lions suck, I'm going to be a grizzly bear"

Sadly enough, I was there to witness it. It was a motly mix of Football players, emos and hipsters.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Yup.
> 
> Chick A: "I want to be a cute kitty cat?"
> Chick B: "Aww, so cute! My boyfriend is a Dragon!"
> ...


 Let me change a previous statement I said several threads ago from, "furry is going to go mainstream" to "It's going to go critical captain, there's nothing we can do to stop it".


----------



## Octa (Mar 11, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Yup.
> 
> Chick A: "I want to be a cute kitty cat?"
> Chick B: "Aww, so cute! My boyfriend is a Dragon!"
> ...


Shit, trends change so quickly. It was easy to keep up with this stuff  while actually in High School. I guess we should all just start  expecting to see the Anti-establishment furs panel at the next AC.


----------



## Ley (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm still in Highschool. :I Barely a Sophie.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Yup.
> 
> Chick A: "I want to be a cute kitty cat?"
> Chick B: "Aww, so cute! My boyfriend is a Dragon!"
> ...


 
That sounds really dumb. I mean, fighting over fursonas? People don't do that here, not even when they're joking.


----------



## Octa (Mar 11, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I'm still in Highschool. :I Barely a Sophie.


 I'm not too far removed as I'm a junior in college, but it is amazing to see how different high school has become in just three years.


----------



## Ley (Mar 11, 2011)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> That sounds really dumb. I mean, fighting over fursonas? People don't do that here, not even when they're joking.



It is. But remember. They're my age- a majority of us are stupid.


----------



## Octa (Mar 11, 2011)

Leybun said:


> It is. But remember. They're my age- a majority of us are stupid.


 Fair point, you can just act as our High School correspondent in the mean time.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2011)

If Leybun's story is true this is bad, very bad.


----------



## Trance (Mar 11, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Yup.
> 
> Chick A: "I want to be a cute kitty cat?"
> Chick B: "Aww, so cute! My boyfriend is a Dragon!"
> ...


 


That made me feel physically ill.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2011)

Trance said:


> That made me feel physically ill.


 This is really bad news!


----------



## Octa (Mar 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> If Leybun's story is true this is bad, very bad.


 Until I see the football players being the ones wearing mascot costumes I don't think I'll care too much about it. We already invite a number of less than reputable characters into our little fun box. Maybe a few more socially inept retards won't tip the scale.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2011)

Octavarium said:


> Until I see the football players being the ones wearing mascot costumes I don't think I'll care too much about it. We already invite a number of less than reputable characters into our little fun box. Maybe a few more socially inept retards won't tip the scale.


 The reason why it's bad news is that I thought the fandom would be mainstream 5 years from now, now I don't even want to know.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> The reason why it's bad news is that I thought the fandom would be mainstream 5 years from now, now I don't even want to know.


 On the upside you can totally tell everyone you where so into the fandom before it became mainstream and try to make them see you are so much more cool then them... Oh wait.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2011)

Octavarium said:


> Until I see the football players being the ones wearing mascot costumes I don't think I'll care too much about it. We already invite a number of less than reputable characters into our little fun box. Maybe a few more socially inept retards won't tip the scale.


 
I agree. If they keep those actitudes they'll only make fools of themselves, and not of anybody else.
Yet, I do not know. It's not so much furry being mainstream, but "trendy": anybody who shows his/her furryness will look like a fool... that way, it will die soon and we will not have to witness the stupidity of it all.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> On the upside you can totally tell everyone you where so into the fandom before it became mainstream and try to make them see you are so much more cool then them... Oh wait.


 To give you a comparison anime went popular over the coarse of 30 years with a stable growth rate.
Furry over the last few years has had a unstable radical rapid growth rate that is unpredictable.
In short "OH FUCK!"


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> To give you a comparison anime went popular over the coarse of 30 years with a stable growth rate.
> Furry over the last few years has had a unstable radical rapid growth rate that is unpredictable.
> In short "OH FUCK!"


 It is not that bad in some ways, the "Sexual Devient" element that scars you for life will be more taboo as the fandom grows to include more stable people, which may cause things such as cub-porn vore and fatfurs etc to become more rare or hidden


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> It is not that bad in some ways, the "Sexual Devient" element that scars you for life will be more taboo as the fandom grows to include more stable people, which may cause things such as cub-porn vore and fatfurs etc to become more rare or hidden


 Hidden not rare.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Hidden not rare.


Even if it is only more hidden, when there are more members that hidden element will become more of a minority. The fandom would change allot, both for the better and worse.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> there are people who join the fandom for the sole purpose of the fact furry isn't mainstream.


 Name. Them.

Anyway
-Takun is king of hipsters
-I was here when Takun was a newfag
-I am Hipster God


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2011)

It's nice to see how this turned from trolling to actual discussion.

Someone should award it for it.

*Back on topic*


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2011)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> It's nice to see how this turned from trolling to actual discussion.
> 
> Someone should award it for it.
> 
> *Back on topic*


*holds up award*
You like me, you really like me!
I'd like to thank my producer and my family, without them I wouldn't be here.


----------



## Octa (Mar 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> *holds up award*
> You like me, you really like me!
> I'd like to thank my producer and my family, without them I wouldn't be here.


 And back to trolling...


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh the irony...

Anyway, I do not think hipsters would stay on furry for long. But, at any rate, what is their obsession with being different?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2011)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> Oh the irony...
> 
> Anyway, I do not think hipsters would stay on furry for long. But, at any rate, what is their obsession with being different?


 I haven't got a clue.


----------



## Octa (Mar 12, 2011)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> Oh the irony...
> 
> Anyway, I do not think hipsters would stay on furry for long. But, at any rate, what is their obsession with being different?


 It, I believe, has something to do with the anti-establishment perspective that tends to befall the community of hipsters (which in and of itself is an ironic statement because hipsters seem to think that other hipsters are posers). To be different is to utterly denounce any ties to the social system in some way. I think this part is emphasized by the way many of them dress, looking as if the had bought all of there clothes from goodwill or otherwise pulled them out of the trash (another shot of irony as many of the hip fashions scenes derive from such establishments as H&M, Forever 21 and the like).

Essentially they are ironic portrayals of a disastablishmentarianism based culture that strives to be outside of a system that it ultimately supports and often flourishes in. Thereby deeming themselves the ultimate paradox of there own existence, which is apparently what they are going for.

It's rather silly and convoluted.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 12, 2011)

Octavarium said:


> It, I believe, has something to do with the anti-establishment perspective that tends to befall the community of hipsters (which in and of itself is an ironic statement because hipsters seem to think that other hipsters are posers). To be different is to utterly denounce any ties to the social system in some way. I think this part is emphasized by the way many of them dress, looking as if the had bought all of there clothes from goodwill or otherwise pulled them out of the trash (another shot of irony as many of the hip fashions scenes derive from such establishments as H&M, Forever 21 and the like).
> 
> Essentially they are ironic portrayals of a disastablishmentarianism based culture that strives to be outside of a system that it ultimately supports and often flourishes in. Thereby deeming themselves the ultimate paradox of there own existence, which is apparently what they are going for.
> *
> It's rather silly and convoluted*.



Tell me about it!


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 12, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> There is no true such thing as a hipster, it keeps changing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No oke, I saw someone using the term "hipster" as "people who are joking about Japan's earthquake"


----------



## Ley (Mar 12, 2011)

Shall I record it the next time some of girls talk about it? <~> why would I lie?

Achievment Unlocked: New title- Highschool Correspondant

Anyways.. As I've only been in the fandom for about three years now, I don't see how hipsters becoming furry is bad. I'm not trolling.. I'm just literally confused- so what if hipsters 'go furry'? It'll die down as fast as those weird window blinds sunglasses kids wore.


----------



## Takun (Mar 12, 2011)

They think I'm done.  laughingshiba.jpg


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Mar 12, 2011)

I am a hipster except not, Hipsters dressed like me for a time and everyone in my school thinks I am one and is copying me. >.> I just don't care about my body other than it being the vessel for my mind so I wear the hand me downs of my cousins. Also I have very low standards for many things, it's probably what hipsters and furries have in common in my understanding. I don't understand how I can be a hipster if I can take joy out of anything, I just think since life is about happiness and knowledge then I will have the best life if I don't have any standards. http://www.buzzfeed.com/ihatedinosaurs/hipster-dinosaurs-ppz this is funny even though I love dinosaurs and listen to the bands they make fun of.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Shall I record it the next time some of girls talk about it? <~> why would I lie?
> 
> Achievment Unlocked: New title- Highschool Correspondant
> 
> Anyways.. As I've only been in the fandom for about three years now, I don't see how hipsters becoming furry is bad. I'm not trolling.. I'm just literally confused- so what if hipsters 'go furry'? It'll die down as fast as those weird window blinds sunglasses kids wore.


 Because we'd end up with a massive influx of new members the likes of which we have never seen before.


Clayton said:


> No oke, I saw someone using the term "hipster" as "people who are joking about Japan's earthquake"


 Ouch.


----------



## inc (Mar 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;CjWXen-Niqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjWXen-Niqc[/video]
*PUNCH THE AIR*


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks like I'm late.
Anyways where is the both option?


----------



## Aleu (Mar 12, 2011)

I was a furry before I knew what it was :V

Seriously, hipsters are an annoyance more than anything.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 12, 2011)

This thread makes me miss Shindo and Bozzles and HotActionYifFur

Especially HAYF


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 12, 2011)

This is actually one of the higher quality CF threads.

I want to suspend you of your threading rights.


----------



## Takun (Mar 12, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> This thread makes me miss Shindo and Bozzles and HotActionYifFur
> 
> Especially HAYF


 

But I talk to them every day... except Bozzles.  He got too hip for furries.  :c


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Maybe, but there are people who join the fandom for the sole purpose of the fact furry isn't mainstream.


 
There isn't a problem with doing that but yea that's fucking retarded if that's the only reason why you join something.


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Mar 12, 2011)

Skift said:


> i knew about clayton before he started posting here
> 
> i also got art from him before it became weird doodles



Me too and i found him through an entirely different place.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 13, 2011)

uhm...well first off, I don't know many hipsters that would dare refer to themselves as hipsters...it disgusts them.

Personally, I first got into furry shit when I was really little because I thought Kemonomimi(is that the word?) was really cute.

still do, in fact...none of my 'furry' characters are ever actually Fully anthro

howeverrrr.

I've never heard of someone joining just because 'It isn't mainstream'


----------



## Octa (Mar 13, 2011)

Bandit Braith said:


> uhm...well first off, I don't know many hipsters that would dare refer to themselves as hipsters...it disgusts them.
> 
> Personally, I first got into furry shit when I was really little because I thought Kemonomimi(is that the word?) was really cute.
> 
> ...


Too right. I'm not sure if there has been any proper demonstrations of a particularly furry hipster on this thread yet.


----------



## Isen (Mar 15, 2011)

It already happened and you all missed it.
[yt]1nReogllZmc[/yt]

Nobody knows what hipsters are but everyone knows they hate them.  Y'all's need to down a few high life's and relax.

Also, what hipster goes to Starbucks?  Any hipster who doesn't have a locally owned, independent coffee shop to hang out in is doing a terrible job.


----------



## Blutide (Mar 15, 2011)




----------

